# Alarm chirp



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi
I've coded the alarm chirp function on my F11 - it's now available in iDrive in my HU_CIC.
Fantastic way to annoy the neihgbors 
One question remains: I've got the following two settings in FZD (see attachments)

Is the one telling if the chirp is on/off AT ALL between 2000 and 0600 and the other one telling to lower the volume level of the chirp?

Hope someone can help clarify

Thanks


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The first one I would not change. Otherwise you alarm signal in the night isn't as loud as normal and that for sure is not the thing you wanted to have.

The second one is the right one. The chirp between 8pm and 8am is not so annoying.

CU Oliver


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tell me whether this (no/quiet chirp overnight) can be done on a convertible that doesn't have FZD module? If so where are the parameters found? Thanks.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

But you have an alarm modul?

CU Oliver


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi, yes, I have an alarm. Car is F12.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You're right, a cabrio cannot have a FZD. In a F10/F11 etc. this modul is responsible for the alarm system. In a F12 the so called DWA (Diebstahlwarnanlage) is a standalone ECU. Do you have a modul with a name like SINE (*SI*rene + *NE*igungsalarmgeber)? Otherwise the best way is to add a screenprint from your SVT.

CU Oliver


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi, see attached.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

This is the result of "read VCM". What is the result of "read ECU"?

CU Oliver


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi, Does this help? More in next post


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

No 2


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry,1st file attached


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Yeah, it helps. You can see DWA (Diebstahlwarnanlage), your alarm system. If there is such a code you will find it there.

CU Oliver


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay, I found it. Many thanks, yet again.


----------

